# Sword Turning Yellow



## Birdman (Feb 19, 2008)

The leaves on my beautiful new Amazon Sword mother plant are turning yellow. I spoke with the person I got it from and he said it is because of the move. He said to trim off the leaves as they get bad and new green ones will grow back. Is this correct?


----------



## stagius (Nov 26, 2007)

absolutely right.
In fact, cut off the sick leave will help plant to concentrate more energy on growing new leaves, instead of healing the sick leaves.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Yes, it's common for plants to melt some in acclimating to new environments. Pruning the yellow leaves helps the plant only put energy into the healthy leaves and encourages new growth. If ALL the leaves turn yellow, then you might have other problems.

You also might try using some root tabs that are high in iron- swords are heavy root feeders and need lots of iron for healthy growth.


----------



## Birdman (Feb 19, 2008)

Thank you both.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

What type uf substrate do you have in your tank? That massive sword will need root food.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

And what a coincidence- Orlando's got some for sale!  lol- I couldn't resist!

I look forward to giving your tabs a try as soon as I can get my tank up and running, Orlando.


----------

